# swamp ducks



## petersawesome (May 24, 2014)

Ok guys so I have never duck hunted before. I have wanted to for a while now and have been getting some gear around so that I can go. Anyways I was out walking through some state land and came across a swamp. There were some trees near the edge that I would think would offer some good cover. There were a bunch of cattails in the swamp but there was an open area maybe 15 feet across and 30 feet long. Right next to the thick trees. The water was only about 4-6 inches deep. Real shallow. Any ways my question is would ducks land here? I only have 6 mallard decoys right now. If I threw them in the puddle one morning would I be able to get some ducks to land there? Would the cold weather during duck season just freeze it up? I will most likely be hunting alone as I dont know anyone who duck hunts. Also there is a river not far away at all that I see ducks in alot. Would they just go to the river instead of the swamp puddle?. Im unable to hunt the river. Thank you guys for helping out a newbie


----------



## smithsc1 (Feb 8, 2008)

It may work. To me, there are two questions-
1) are the ducks there?
2) What are you going to do when you knock down a duck in the cattails?

Find the birds, and figure out how to get them.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

From just what you've described, I'd say "yes" ducks will use that little hole. You may want to acquire a couple of wood duck decoys for early in the season, as it sounds like a prime spot for them. If you really want to know if ducks use it, go scout it several times between now and the start of the season. Either go out an hour or so before sunrise or an hour before sunset, find some cover, sit still, watch and wait. If ducks are using the area, they'll let you know.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

I would definitely scope it out at least during early goose season once or twice and see if birds are using it. If there's a food source (especially tree's that drop acorns) there could be ducks in there. 
Here's a small piece of advice for you being completely new, don't go out every morning expecting to smash birds, yes there are guys out there that do, and yes you can/will get lucky once in awhile. But those tailgate pictures of piles upon piles of limits of birds, doesn't happen every day i assure you. Welcome to the forums and the awesome sport of waterfowl!


----------



## petersawesome (May 24, 2014)

True. I guess youre right. No I didnt see any ducks. I will have to scout it out more. It was also 3pm when I came across it.

Is there any other way of telling if ducks are using a hole? Like deer is easy theres all sorts of signs to look for even if you dont physically see the deer. Is there anything to look for with ducks?

And as far as retreiving the ducks its really shallow. So im sure a pair of boots would suffice, and ive been wanting to get a pair of waders anyways. Thank you guys


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

petersawesome said:


> True. I guess youre right. No I didnt see any ducks. I will have to scout it out more. It was also 3pm when I came across it.
> 
> Is there any other way of telling if ducks are using a hole? Like deer is easy theres all sorts of signs to look for even if you dont physically see the deer. Is there anything to look for with ducks?
> 
> And as far as retreiving the ducks its really shallow. So im sure a pair of boots would suffice, and ive been wanting to get a pair of waders anyways. Thank you guys


You can look for feathers on the surface of the water but best bet is to scout it out every so often. Also just because it is shallow doesn't mean it is wadable. That mud could be really soft and suck you right up. Be careful.


----------



## petersawesome (May 24, 2014)

Yeah thats true. Being its a swamp it probably is pretty soft mud. I dont have a boat. The only other thing I can think of is a fishing pole or a big log haha 
Thank you guys. I am going to go look for feathers and I am going to go scout it out a few times and see what I can figure out. Thank you guys.


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

So I'll say the same thing I always tell my friends when they tell me they found a spot. Did you see ducks there? If no, find a spot where you actually see ducks. Or at least see them in the very close general area. Why look for feathers? That seems like a lot of time wasted that you could actually use to find ducks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## petersawesome (May 24, 2014)

Roger that emu. I will keep looking. Ill make sure I go out in the mornings and evenings for now on to find ducks


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

If there are ducks that are using it, I wouldn't even bother throwing decoys out. It sounds like a really small spot and they don't have any option to land anywhere else but right in front of you. If it's thick cattails then pick your shots or you'll lose a lot of birds. And don't buy wood duck decoys, they're a waste of money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Scouting is the key to being successful waterfowl hunting. It's something you do all season long, not just a few days now or whenever. You gotta be where the birds are or it's gonna be a long season. So put in the time to see if they're using it, when they're using it, and in cases of a larger swamp where they're using it. And since it's a small shallow swamp it's likely going to be an early season spot and freeze up with the first bit of substantially cold weather so the birds will likely move to the river. Before hunting the river your going to want to become familiar with riparian rights laws.

Concealment is the next big thing. You can be in a great spot but if your moving or poorly concealed they're gonna pick you out.

Have fun, ask lots of questions and pay attention to the ducks. They teach you a lot.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> ........And don't buy wood duck decoys, they're a waste of money.


Maybe not necessary but not a waste of money.

Up at my cabin in NELP we hunt some small lakes that are frequented by woodies, we used to use mallard decoys and shot our share. When the limit on woodducks went to three I bought a 1/2 doz GHG Woodduck decoys on sale on a whim. They're all we use when hunting those small primarily woodduck waters now. The birds do seem to finish better but then again there seems to be more woodies now. So if ya like variety and get a good deal they do work.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Get out there plenty early before season and make sure it doesn't have a false bottom. Some of those little innocent holes in the woods are a bottomless hell hole.

Also, get out there one morning at shooting hours and see what comes in, buzz's around, etc. I wouldn't worry about woody decoys either if you don't have them.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Regarding wood duck decoys when I first got into this sport 10 yrs. ago I bought a half dozen and I use them through most of October. My woody holes also get visited by mallards. If they do anything is add a little variety to your spread and maybe give a little confidence for the mallards to give a closer look. I don't mix them in with my mallard decoys I put them in tight and off to the side a little. Not a waste of money imo just another way to add variety and confidence in the first half of the season.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> If there are ducks that are using it, I wouldn't even bother throwing decoys out. It sounds like a really small spot and they don't have any option to land anywhere else but right in front of you. If it's thick cattails then pick your shots or you'll lose a lot of birds. And *don't buy wood duck decoys, they're a waste of money. *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Oh boy here we go again. :banghead3


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> Oh boy here we go again. :banghead3



Gotta stir the pot a little, it's been too quiet around here haha. But really, it's just my opinion. Op if ya wanna get some have at it! They might help they might not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## petersawesome (May 24, 2014)

Wow guys. I kinda thought my post went dead and you guys kept it alive. Thank you for all the tips and responses. Yes its a small area without much room to land anywhere besides in front of my nose. So I guess for now, if there are ducks there, I am not going to worry about the decoys. Ill focus my money on a good pair of waders.
Surprisingly the water was pretty clear. Thats how I know it was so shallow. I could litterally see the bottom most of the way across.. is that a bad sign? Will ducks muddy up the water if theyre using it? I also jumped a herring when I walked up onto it. Im not sure if that is of any importance but maybe its a huge sign for you expirienced guys? 
I have not had the chance to make it back out there yet and probably wont until sometime this week coming up. Ill try to let you guys know what I find out.
Thank you again for all the responses!


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Jumping a Herring means that there are definitely frogs there
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

IMHO, the best way to evaluate a spot is to check it at the time of day that you would hunt it. I have a handful of spots like you described some on state land that are often overlooked by other hunters. Nothing more than a small puddle in the woods. I hunt them on my work days when i get off early in the morning and don't have time to mess with the boats and decoys. Small spots like that I don't even throw dekes out because anything that you see in a little hole like that is already intending to land there. Usually I might see 5 to 15 birds in a morning and the shooting is generally done about 30 minutes after legal time starts. Use open chokes because by the time you spot the birds dropping through the trees you're looking at a 15 to 25 yard shot max.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Most of the local ducks probably know that spot is there. Even though a lot might not be using it now, once the shooting starts on all of the more popular spots, that little spot could be very productive. Especially for woodies, they know its there. Once you buy your waders, go take a walk through itwith a buddy and a rope!


----------

